# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  При загрузке игр или видео через пару минут монитор "расплывается"

## Анна24

При загрузке игр или видео через пару минут монитор "расплывается" Из далека (1.5 метра и более)не заметно, но рядом как рябь на водной прозрачной поверхности. Комп новый собрать помогли знающие люди, но что с ним - не знают.Грешу на видюху, не вывозит мож? Хотя сказали хорошая.В корпус встроено 3 малых вентиля и на проце ZALMAN,+ видюха с вентилятором. Думали помехи от всей этой обдувы создаются, но ведь при выкл. видео и игр монитор возвращ. в норму.Перечислю начину для информации:мать-Gigabyte P55-US3L;видюха-GeForce GTX 460; память 2+2Gb., жёсткий- на 1Tb, проц.-Intel Core i5 760, БП-600W, ну и монитор-SAMSUNG BX 2335 (23").Посмотрели на форумах, такой проблемы не нашли, мож не там искали.Помогите пожалуйста разобраться.Сама я не профи, надежда на полезный и главное эффективный совет. Заранее всем спасибо.

----------


## prostofox

У меня такая же проблема, но у меня все проходит само собой через короткое время, особо не мешает но мелочь не приятная. Монитор такой же. Скорей всего проблема в нем.

----------


## Микола

> Грешу на видюху, не вывозит мож?


Попробуй протестировать видеокарту какай нибудь прогой скорее всего она или конфликт железа(такое тож бывает;)

----------

